# The Matrix Awakens: Grafikvergleich der UE5-Demo mit dem Originalfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix Awakens: Grafikvergleich der UE5-Demo mit dem Originalfilm*

					Der Youtuber "Cycu1" hat ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem einige Szenen aus der Echtzeit-Techdemo The Matrix Awakens: An Unreal Engine 5 Experience mit den gleichen Szenen aus dem Originalfilm The Matrix verglichen werden. Die Gegenüberstellung zeigt, wie realistisch die Darstellung der Demo eigentlich ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens: Grafikvergleich der UE5-Demo mit dem Originalfilm*


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (15. Dezember 2021)

Mind blowing. Hätte niemals erkannt dass die Anfangsszene in der Neo aufwacht Echtzeit-Grafik ist.


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2021)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht 

Gruß


----------

